# Pioneer SP-BS21-LR Bookshelf vs Energy take classic?



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

hi
i just bought a 2 pairs of the sp-bs41-lr

im editing this page to reflect the new question.

Since I bought 2 pairs of these, ,can i use one pair as the left right, and one speaker from the other pair as a center , or do i need the actual center meant for this set which is the Sp-CS21


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Having 3 identical speakers is actually preferable. Most people either prefer the aesthetics o a horizontal center or don't have the clearance under their display; those are the only reasons dedicated centers exist.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks for the reply I thought people got them because it has an extra mid/woofer, i actually dont think i have the room either, unless i put the speaker on its side. is that bad practice?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Without knowing the specific dispersion characteristics of the pioneers, generally speaking, it is a bad idea.

Let me know if you want more info on dispersion, but, the general is that, when listening to speakers, most people's vertical ear height is within a foot or two depending on whether they are sitting, standing, and so on. On the other hand, they may be spread out over a room that is 15 feet wide, so a broad, even horizontal dispersion is often given priority over vertical dispersion. By rotating the speaker 90 degrees, you may now have a narrow horizontal dispersion and a broad vertical dispersion, which is the opposite of what you want.

Consider building a small stand or wall mounting your TV above your center if possible to give yourself the needed clearance.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would go with the Pioneer center speaker - or find a way to keep the 41 standing up.
The Pioneer bookshelves, do not sound good on their side.


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

actually, i looked, the center is pretty expensive, i might have to test the speaker on its side first before deciding. shipment should be here next week.

or my other option, which is probably a bad idea, is keep my current center which is an energy take center speaker.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Pioneer SP-C21 is $80. You probably spent at least that much for the second pair of Pioneer SP-BS21-LR speakers which you are trying to use half of for a center when you could have bought the center and not have half a pair of bookshelves laying around doing nothing. I think the bad idea might have been buying two pairs of Pioneer SP-BS21-LR speakers, instead of buying one pair of Pioneer SP-BS21-LR and one Pioneer SP-C21. Good luck!


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

jackfish said:


> The Pioneer SP-C21 is $80. You probably spent at least that much for the second pair of Pioneer SP-BS21-LR speakers which you are trying to use half of for a center when you could have bought the center and not have half a pair of bookshelves laying around doing nothing. I think the bad idea might have been buying two pairs of Pioneer SP-BS21-LR speakers, instead of buying one pair of Pioneer SP-BS21-LR and one Pioneer SP-C21. Good luck!


oh thats a great price, but its out of stock, i only saw it for $250 when i checked amazon. if i can get it for this price i would definitely go with it. I bought each pair for the 41's for $100, so I think I'll have an easy time getting my money back by selling it on craigs or ebay. It was a one day sale on woot so I just grabbed it knowing I can always sell it.


EDIT**** actually i found it for the same price as you listed, this is what i'll go with. thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You could also use the second pair of Pioneer SP-BS21-LR speakers for surrounds.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed that using 5 or 7 identical speakers is the ideal. However, it is often difficult to accommodate the Center Channel when using a Bookshelf or Tower Speaker. Hopefully, one of the Best Buy's will get stock of the $80 CC.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

jackfish said:


> You could also use the second pair of Pioneer SP-BS21-LR speakers for surrounds.


I have 2 pairs of the 41's (my title is wrong info), which are a little larger then the 21s. would it be better to use the same size as surrounds or is it better to have the smaller 21's as rear surrounds? 
I already ordered small speaker stands for my energy take which I was going to use for the rear. this was way before I decided to buy the pioneers, I thought I was going to just stick with the energy, but I couldnt turn down the good deal on woot so i bit, plus the fact that somebody offered me $100 for a pair of the energy take, so it was like a free upgrade on one of the pairs.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you already have two pairs of them, might as well use them as fronts and surrounds. I'd still get the matching Pioneer SP-C21 center.

For the price this is a pretty impressive speaker series from Pioneer according to Stereophile.

http://www.stereophile.com/content/pioneer-sp-bs41-lr-loudspeaker


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

The Pioneer SP-C21 center channel speaker has a huge footprint










But if you have room for the CC, grab one and give it a try!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

hyghwayman said:


> The Pioneer SP-C21 center channel speaker has a huge footprint


I was surprised at the size and heft of the Pioneer SP-C21. It is solid.


----------

